# Is the canadian Forum a Waste of Bandwith?



## Nutz (Dec 13, 2014)

I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 13, 2014)

They make good fat back bacon ,,,,,,eh.....


----------



## Nutz (Dec 13, 2014)

They also make that nasty ass poutine shit.  That is enough to eliminate them as worthy.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 13, 2014)

eh?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 13, 2014)

Seriously, look at the forum.  No one participates in it...I think the last post before I helped them out was 3 weeks ago...not to mention, having a canadian forum takes away from the credibility of a US message board...like USMESSAGEBOARD!  This isn't canadianMessageBoard.com!


----------



## Toro (Dec 13, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Seriously, look at the forum.  No one participates in it...I think the last post before I helped them out was 3 weeks ago...not to mention, having a canadian forum takes away from the credibility of a US message board...like USMESSAGEBOARD!  This isn't canadianMessageBoard.com!



You've posted here before?


----------



## Nutz (Dec 13, 2014)

Last post since I started this important thread!


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 13, 2014)

Well most players dont want to fuck with me.
I understand their fear.


----------



## OnePercenter (Dec 13, 2014)

Watch oot, you piss off bripat.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 13, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Watch oot, you piss off bripat.


LOL...he is always pissed off. Black people exist.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 22, 2014)

Nutz said:


> I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.


I would like to have a Germany forum instead, where I can put my rants on the maggots and the thugs they elect.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2014)

Nutz said:


> I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.



No, but replace "Canada" with "Nutz" and you have an excellent point.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 25, 2014)

For those interested, this forum is about to rock.The Canadian forum will hit the wall big time.

Now that the mid terms in the states are over, politics canuck style are about to begin.

I am about to do provincial and coast to coast.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 25, 2014)

I have directed as many as I could from Free Dominion to the only political website I consider worthy.

I am so grateful USMB is out there.


----------



## Toro (Dec 25, 2014)

I posted at FreeDominion years ago until I made an off-handed remark, one that wouldn't bat an eyelid here, to the incredibly thin-skinned woman who ran the place and was banned.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 25, 2014)

Toro said:


> I posted at FreeDominion years ago until I made an off-handed remark, one that wouldn't bat an eyelid here, to the incredibly thin-skinned woman who ran the place and was banned.



That would be Connie. I wish they were back in business though.

We've got no one now up here. But hey I will run with this forum because despite everyone and their mother bitching on a good day about it USMB is amazing.

Truly I wish would understand how great it is to have this


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 25, 2014)

Good people there. I miss them


----------



## Dragonlady (Dec 28, 2014)

And I'm here to refute all of the misinformation and outright crap that TD posts.


----------



## Nutz (Dec 28, 2014)

I just wanted to say...60% of USMB agrees that canada is a waste of thought!


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 29, 2014)

Dragonlady said:


> And I'm here to refute all of the misinformation and outright crap that TD posts.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 9, 2015)

Of course the canadian forum is a waste of bandwith....there has been only one thread started since I pointed out the uselessness of canadians.


----------



## Toro (Jan 10, 2015)

Canada wins gold at the World Juniors!

Canada hangs on to beat Russia end World Juniors gold medal drought - Article - TSN


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

Toro said:


> Canada wins gold at the World Juniors!
> 
> Canada hangs on to beat Russia end World Juniors gold medal drought - Article - TSN


and the little floppy head  canadians were rewarded with poutine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.



   Hey!!! I have relatives there!!!!
And with this inside info I have to agree with your post.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.
> ...


So that is what is the matter with you...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 10, 2015)

Nutz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



 You can pick your nose but you cant pick your relatives.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Well said.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 21, 2015)

There have been about 10 posts in the canadian forum since I created this thread.  It is an embarrassment.  Certainly time for the canadian forum to be deleted.  Let's keep individual forums to matters of significance.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 22, 2015)

Few of the international forum see many posts, why the hate for the Canadian forum?


----------



## Nutz (Feb 22, 2015)

Dragonlady said:


> Few of the international forum see many posts, why the hate for the Canadian forum?


The other international forums represent countries of significance that don't look their gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 22, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Few of the international forum see many posts, why the hate for the Canadian forum?
> ...



So you just generally hate Canada. Well you did call yourself Nutz so it's not like you didn't warn us.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.




Don't you mean was the greatest nation on earth?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Mar 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.




We Canadians like to just sit back and just listen to Americans blab on all the time about nothing, and who think that they are Gods gift to mankind, and that they know all but in reality they really know nothing except how to give the finger to anyone else who dares to question or challenge any of their foolish endeavours around the world. 

Just my opinion. of course.


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.





Nutz said:


> I just wanted to say...60% of USMB agrees that canada is a waste of thought!


*4 out 5 doctors smoke camels...jus sayin*


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Mar 19, 2015)

eots said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > I am just curious..is the canadian forum a waste of bandwith.  No relevant news has ever come out of canada and if so, it is covered in the rest of the forum.  Giving canada their own forum is pretty much pointless as they have little self identity outside of their asshole attitudes towards the greatest nation on the earth, The United States of America.
> ...





And doctors are very good at issuing prescription drugs(chemicals)even if the patient dosen't need it. Hey, it's all about the money that doctors make from big pharma drug companies. Doctors issue a prescription and get a kickback from big pharma. These days doctors appear to be more interested in making money rather than helping their patients get well.


----------

